# Miami-Dade Ramps Closed



## Guest (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

“Vast marine police” -no such animal I’m afraid. From the year I first came to south Florida, 1971, all of our local marine police have left the water by 6pm every day in Dade county... That should give you an idea of their capabilities... Even if you added FWC and federal types not a big force at all...
Pretty sad when all they can think of is to penalize all of us when most aren’t partiers at all.
That sort of stuff is just one of the reasons I haven’t run daytime charters in Biscayne Bay in some years now... That’s why most days I’m willing to tow my skiff almost 100 miles one way each day to fish out of Flamingo or Chokoloskee...


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Right now there are at least 3, $250,000+ Dade County Marine Patrol vessels sitting idle in the water at Black Point Marina. There are at least 8 $250,000+ National Park Service vessels sitting idle in the water at the NPS in Homestead. I'm certain that there are dozens more additional marine assets available to the mayor to combat this scourge. If they put 10% of the effort into this, that they put into patrolling during lobster mini-season, they could stop the partying in less than an hour.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Frank Ucci said:


> Right now there are at least 3, $250,000+ Dade County Marine Patrol vessels sitting idle in the water at Black Point Marina. There are at least 8 $250,000+ National Park Service vessels sitting idle in the water at the NPS in Homestead. I'm certain that there are dozens more additional marine assets available to the mayor to combat this scourge. If they put 10% of the effort into this, that they put into patrolling during lobster mini-season, they could stop the partying in less than an hour.


If y’all had tunnels you could juke those water tanks.


----------

